# She went to Barretts!



## DaleH (Jun 18, 2017)

Now THIS would make a Happy Father's Day even BETTER!


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2017)

About 15 years ago, i came close to buying one..........I wish I did. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 20, 2017)

Jim said:


> About 15 years ago, i came close to buying one..........I wish I did. :LOL2:



Jim - i inherited some money about 10 years ago. i built a garage (myself) and the other present i wanted was a barrett. went to the "tactical" gunshop that had one. they let me hold it, play with it and i didnt even look at the price. "put a red bow on it and where's the paper work?" the guy looked at me with this dumb look, "oh you want to buy this", "yessir". his reply was "um um um um". he then said "sorry sir this is not for sale, broke out a sharpie and wrote across the price tag". then my ex wife saw the price........ needless to say i didnt get that barrett ever.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 30, 2017)

It's all I can do to keep up with loading cases 1/5 the size, no way...


----------

